# Forum > Gaming > Gaming (Other) >  Hades II - Death to Cronos

## Zevox

Well, this was unexpected. Must say though, I am very interested.

----------


## Sermil

For those who want their info in text form: https://www.supergiantgames.com/blog/hades2-announced/

Kinda odd that they keep calling Melinoë a "witch", since if she's Zagreus' sister, she's a goddess, right?

----------


## Zevox

> For those who want their info in text form: https://www.supergiantgames.com/blog/hades2-announced/
> 
> Kinda odd that they keep calling Melinoë a "witch", since if she's Zagreus' sister, she's a goddess, right?


Ah, I wasn't aware that existed. I just saw the trailer because I was looking through the news of what got announced at the Game Awards. Cool.

I'd guess that in-world while she is a goddess, "witch" is just a more specific descriptor of her skill set. {Scrubbed}

----------


## Dragonus45

> For those who want their info in text form: https://www.supergiantgames.com/blog/hades2-announced/
> 
> Kinda odd that they keep calling Melinoë a "witch", since if she's Zagreus' sister, she's a goddess, right?


{Scrubbed}

----------


## Eldan

{Scrubbed}

----------


## Taevyr

{Scrubbed}

----------


## thethird

> {Scrub the post, scrub the quote}


{Scrubbed}

----------


## Lord Raziere

> {Scrub the post, scrub the quote}


{Scrubbed}

----------


## truemane

*Metamagic Mod*: please be sure you restrict your comments explicitly to the universe of the game and avoid any and all references, direct or indirect, to any real-world mythological counterparts. This is basically the same line we all walk when discussing the deities in the OOTS comic (or the MCU, etc).

----------


## Thomas Cardew

What great timing! I think I'm abnormally excited for this. I literally just bought (Oct 31) the original Hades and really enjoyed it. I'm now grinding through unlocking things and still enjoying the challenge and cranking up the heat or trying to speed run low levels for more darkness. I've finished a lot but there's still a bit more to do. Depending on when 'Early 2023' actually is I'll probably be ready to put it down and jump into the new game while avoiding the burn out of beating an old game to death. At the very least I won't have to wait long!

----------


## Zevox

> What great timing! I think I'm abnormally excited for this. I literally just bought (Oct 31) the original Hades and really enjoyed it. I'm now grinding through unlocking things and still enjoying the challenge and cranking up the heat or trying to speed run low levels for more darkness. I've finished a lot but there's still a bit more to do. Depending on when 'Early 2023' actually is I'll probably be ready to put it down and jump into the new game while avoiding the burn out of beating an old game to death. At the very least I won't have to wait long!


I think you got a wrong impression somewhere - or maybe I missed something. To my understand though they've said there will be news about an early access version of the game sometime in 2023, but nothing about when. I'd guess that means even that is a ways off yet. And as someone who's not touching early access - and potentially waiting for the console version, if that doesn't launch simultaneously with them releasing the finished PC version - I expect I'm waiting until at least 2024 sometime for this. Still, it's definitely something to look forward to.

----------


## Thomas Cardew

> I think you got a wrong impression somewhere - or maybe I missed something. To my understand though they've said there will be news about an early access version of the game sometime in 2023, but nothing about when. I'd guess that means even that is a ways off yet. And as someone who's not touching early access - and potentially waiting for the console version, if that doesn't launch simultaneously with them releasing the finished PC version - I expect I'm waiting until at least 2024 sometime for this. Still, it's definitely something to look forward to.


Ah yes I indeed misread: News about early access in 2023, as access in early 2023. Expectations duly tempered. Oh well. That's what I get for skimming articles at work.

----------


## NeoVid

All this time, I'd been waiting to see what sort of out-of-left-field crazy setting concept Supergiant would have for their next game... and for the first time ever, they announce a direct sequel.  Well played, wise guys, well played.

----------


## Psyren

> All this time, I'd been waiting to see what sort of out-of-left-field crazy setting concept Supergiant would have for their next game... and for the first time ever, they announce a direct sequel.  Well played, wise guys, well played.


There were definitely unexplored hooks in the original, such as what was going on with that surface temple being defiled, and a number of unused deities (including two famous ones in the trailer.)

----------


## Cespenar

Here is to hoping they won't just go the way of some other successful indie devs and rehash Hades with some added bells and whistles.

But at least their track record is the best there is so far.

----------


## Burley

> For those who want their info in text form: https://www.supergiantgames.com/blog/hades2-announced/
> 
> Kinda odd that they keep calling Melinoë a "witch", since if she's Zagreus' sister, she's a goddess, right?


I was thinking that Melinoe takes after the more mortal parts of her parentage, which may explain why "witch" over "godling," or something similar that we'd see in the first Hades. Also, she's training with the goddess of magic, so, that may be witch-y enough. 
That shade that called her a witch seemed apologetic, too. So, it may be that "witch" is not an appropriate term for Melinoe, but it's allowed because the protagonist is chill and laid-back.  :Small Cool:

----------


## LaZodiac

> I was thinking that Melinoe takes after the more mortal parts of her parentage, which may explain why "witch" over "godling," or something similar that we'd see in the first Hades. Also, she's training with the goddess of magic, so, that may be witch-y enough. 
> That shade that called her a witch seemed apologetic, too. So, it may be that "witch" is not an appropriate term for Melinoe, but it's allowed because the protagonist is chill and laid-back.


Witch kinda comes with the territory of "evil", after all. Like, oh you're a witch, you're gonna do a hex and a curse, that kinda thing.

And she is, but she's not like, a **** about it though.

----------


## Psyren

> I was thinking that Melinoe takes after the more mortal parts of her parentage, which may explain why "witch" over "godling," or something similar that we'd see in the first Hades. Also, she's training with the goddess of magic, so, that may be witch-y enough. 
> That shade that called her a witch seemed apologetic, too. So, it may be that "witch" is not an appropriate term for Melinoe, but it's allowed because the protagonist is chill and laid-back.


It might also have negative connotations in the Hades-verse. While there might not be much distinction from our point of view between the magic Mel will use and the various supernatural powers granted by the first game's factions, it might mean a great deal to _them,_ leading to Mel and her more unique form of training making her a bit of an outcast. 

I'm curious to see how Bigger Bad Chronos will be tied into some of the other major forces from the first game, like Chaos, in order to escalate the threat. And I have very little doubt that Zagreus will be a (secret?) boss somewhere too, and insanely difficult to boot. (Worth noting though that Zagreus' training came from a heroic revenant - albeit a famous one - so Mel _could_ end up with a higher power ceiling.)

Lastly, I greatly enjoyed the relationship system from the first game (not just the romances, though those were decent too) so I'm hoping that makes a return!

----------


## Burley

> It might also have negative connotations in the Hades-verse. While there might not be much distinction from our point of view between the magic Mel will use and the various supernatural powers granted by the first game's factions, it might mean a great deal to _them,_ leading to Mel and her more unique form of training making her a bit of an outcast. 
> 
> I'm curious to see how Bigger Bad Chronos will be tied into some of the other major forces from the first game, like Chaos, in order to escalate the threat. And I have very little doubt that Zagreus will be a (secret?) boss somewhere too, and insanely difficult to boot. (Worth noting though that Zagreus' training came from a heroic revenant - albeit a famous one - so Mel _could_ end up with a higher power ceiling.)
> 
> Lastly, I greatly enjoyed the relationship system from the first game (not just the romances, though those were decent too) so I'm hoping that makes a return!


I'm not sure we'll see Chaos or much of the Cthonic realm, at all. What we saw in the trailer was definitely above-ground, with trees and the moon and junk. I think we're going to see some Titans and non-Olympian gods, maybe? What I'm most excited to see, oddly, is the meta currency/growth. What will replace Cthonic Keys, Darkness and the Mirror of Night? 
I really hope they actually release this game next year, rather than early-access it so I can only watch streamers play for a year before it comes to console. (My laptop is too bad to play games.)

----------


## Eldan

If she's a witch, I'm betting on Hekate, perhaps in the role of Nyx. 

Maybe this game will take the opposite route to Hades I, where we start in the mortal world and fight our way down to Tartaros? That would be the more classical game structure, too.

----------


## LaZodiac

> If she's a witch, I'm betting on Hekate, perhaps in the role of Nyx. 
> 
> Maybe this game will take the opposite route to Hades I, where we start in the mortal world and fight our way down to Tartaros? That would be the more classical game structure, too.


The woman teaching her is confirmed to be Hekate, yeah, and that seems pretty likely.

----------


## Psyren

> I'm not sure we'll see Chaos or much of the Cthonic realm, at all. What we saw in the trailer was definitely above-ground, with trees and the moon and junk. I think we're going to see some Titans and non-Olympian gods, maybe? What I'm most excited to see, oddly, is the meta currency/growth. What will replace Cthonic Keys, Darkness and the Mirror of Night? 
> I really hope they actually release this game next year, rather than early-access it so I can only watch streamers play for a year before it comes to console. (My laptop is too bad to play games.)





> Maybe this game will take the opposite route to Hades I, where we start in the mortal world and fight our way down to Tartaros? That would be the more classical game structure, too.


As Eldan mentioned - though the segments we saw were above ground - Apollo's line in the trailer ("I'll light your way down!") suggests you're descending rather than ascending like Zagreus was.

As far as the Chthonic faction, I assume that's the group Moros will be affiliated with in the game, so we've got at least one.




> If she's a witch, I'm betting on Hekate, perhaps in the role of Nyx.


She appears to be training/mentoring Mel - so I expect a combination of Nyx and Perseus? Maybe with some snide remarks when you die (because roguelike) akin to Hades.

----------


## Zevox

> I'm curious to see how Bigger Bad Chronos will be tied into some of the other major forces from the first game, like Chaos, in order to escalate the threat. And I have very little doubt that Zagreus will be a (secret?) boss somewhere too, and insanely difficult to boot. (Worth noting though that Zagreus' training came from a heroic revenant - albeit a famous one - so Mel _could_ end up with a higher power ceiling.)


I was thinking that Zagreus will probably be unlockable as an additional playable character option - probably with just one weapon instead of the full array of the first game, but still. Could absolutely see that happening through a bonus boss fight with him though.

I'm personally curious about what gods will be giving out boons this time. The only one the trailer shows definitively is Apollo. Will we be seeing a bunch of the same ones as last time, or will it be all new ones? I'm kind of hoping for the latter myself. Greek Mythology certainly has no lack of options to go with.

I'd be willing to bet on one of them though: Hades. Him being captured is clearly part of the premise, but they'll want to be able to have him have a presence in the story somehow, and still being able to offer boons to Melinoë on her journey is the perfect way to do it. And as far as high name recognition Greek deities go, he and Apollo are basically the only two who weren't among the boon-granters in the first game.

----------


## LaZodiac

> I was thinking that Zagreus will probably be unlockable as an additional playable character option - probably with just one weapon instead of the full array of the first game, but still. Could absolutely see that happening through a bonus boss fight with him though.
> 
> I'm personally curious about what gods will be giving out boons this time. The only one the trailer shows definitively is Apollo. Will we be seeing a bunch of the same ones as last time, or will it be all new ones? I'm kind of hoping for the latter myself. Greek Mythology certainly has no lack of options to go with.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet on one of them though: Hades. Him being captured is clearly part of the premise, but they'll want to be able to have him have a presence in the story somehow, and still being able to offer boons to Melinoë on her journey is the perfect way to do it. And as far as high name recognition Greek deities go, he and Apollo are basically the only two who weren't among the boon-granters in the first game.


He'll be like Grandma where you need to beat a run first before he can help, guaranteed.

----------


## The Hellbug

> And as far as high name recognition Greek deities go, he and Apollo are basically the only two who weren't among the boon-granters in the first game.


There's Hera as well.  She got an aspect for the bow, but she wasn't giving any boons.  She and Hestia (who's in the same situation) are on my short list of who will be doing so in the sequel.

----------


## Eldan

Well, thinking of Olympians we haven't had yet, the big ones are Hera, Apollo and Hephaistos. Possibly Hestia. Hera should definitely show up, she was really missing in the last game, given it was all about the Olympians' family ties and she's goddess of marriage and family.

Edit: and also Cronos' daughter, but then, so are most Olympians.

Maybe Gaia? That's another candidate for a Nyx role. Or as a replacement for Chaos.

----------


## LaZodiac

> Well, thinking of Olympians we haven't had yet, the big ones are Hera, Apollo and Hephaistos. Possibly Hestia. Hera should definitely show up, she was really missing in the last game, given it was all about the Olympians' family ties and she's goddess of marriage and family.
> 
> Edit: and also Cronos' daughter, but then, so are most Olympians.
> 
> Maybe Gaia? That's another candidate for a Nyx role. Or as a replacement for Chaos.


One could argue Hephaistos showed up because of his hammers, but fair. Otherwise agreed on all counts- though I'll note Hera not showing up despite her being the patron of marriage and stuff is fitting given the lengths Hades and Persephone went through to hide it from even her eyes.

----------


## Psyren

> I was thinking that Zagreus will probably be unlockable as an additional playable character option - probably with just one weapon instead of the full array of the first game, but still. Could absolutely see that happening through a bonus boss fight with him though.
> 
> I'm personally curious about what gods will be giving out boons this time. The only one the trailer shows definitively is Apollo. Will we be seeing a bunch of the same ones as last time, or will it be all new ones? I'm kind of hoping for the latter myself. Greek Mythology certainly has no lack of options to go with.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet on one of them though: Hades. Him being captured is clearly part of the premise, but they'll want to be able to have him have a presence in the story somehow, and still being able to offer boons to Melinoë on her journey is the perfect way to do it. And as far as high name recognition Greek deities go, he and Apollo are basically the only two who weren't among the boon-granters in the first game.


Boons from Hades would be interesting. Though he didn't grant boons himself, *Spoiler: Hades 1 Spoiler*
Show

Hades was available as a companion / replacement ult (Call) for Zagreus when certain conditions were met.


I for one do hope we get some returning cast. On top of them just plain being interesting characters in their own right, I find it difficult to imagine how they'd represent some of the elements and status effects from the first game without them. 

But I do want new ones too, especially famous ones the first game didn't showcase. I want to fight Hercules dammit!

----------


## LaZodiac

> Boons from Hades would be interesting. Though he didn't grant boons himself, *Spoiler: Hades 1 Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Hades was available as a companion / replacement ult (Call) for Zagreus when certain conditions were met.
> 
> 
> I for one do hope we get some returning cast. On top of them just plain being interesting characters in their own right, I find it difficult to imagine how they'd represent some of the elements and status effects from the first game without them. 
> 
> But I do want new ones too, especially famous ones the first game didn't showcase. I want to fight Hercules dammit!


Off the top of my head...

Drunk for Pan, Reflect for Hestia, Marked for Hera, Doom for that one Doom Incarnate guy they showed off. I'm sure others could could up with others as well.

Also given Minny fights using witch craft and magic it may very well be she does not use ANY of Zag's stuff. Why would she, he's trained in melee combat and blessed by certain gods, she's trained in witch magics and blessed by different gods.

----------


## thethird

> One could argue Hephaistos showed up because of his hammers, but fair. Otherwise agreed on all counts- though I'll note Hera not showing up despite her being the patron of marriage and stuff is fitting given the lengths Hades and Persephone went through to hide it from even her eyes.


The hammer weren't Hephaestus' hammers. They were Daedalus' hammers.

----------


## Psyren

> Off the top of my head...
> 
> Drunk for Pan, Reflect for Hestia, Marked for Hera, Doom for that one Doom Incarnate guy they showed off. I'm sure others could could up with others as well.
> 
> Also given Minny fights using witch craft and magic it may very well be she does not use ANY of Zag's stuff. Why would she, he's trained in melee combat and blessed by certain gods, she's trained in witch magics and blessed by different gods.


1) I'm guessing she'll have both melee and ranged options like Zag himself does.

2) As I mentioned previously, I want some  of the cast to return not merely because of the abilities they might provide, but because they were entertaining characters in their own right.

----------


## Eldan

> One could argue Hephaistos showed up because of his hammers, but fair. Otherwise agreed on all counts- though I'll note Hera not showing up despite her being the patron of marriage and stuff is fitting given the lengths Hades and Persephone went through to hide it from even her eyes.


The hammer was actually Daedalos the inventor, not Hephaistos.

Edit: also, surely, Pan should have the effect of Panic, i.e. making enemies run awa from you.

----------


## Eldan

So, putting a few story ideas together. They are going with Cronos = time. Reasonable, even the Greeks did that, even though Kronos and Chronos were originally different Gods.

Anyway. We have Time. And we have Persephone and Hades back together, without Demeter really knowing about it. Maybe this game will partially be about how the seasons are going weird because of this?

----------


## LaZodiac

> The hammer weren't Hephaestus' hammers. They were Daedalus' hammers.





> The hammer was actually Daedalos the inventor, not Hephaistos.
> 
> Edit: also, surely, Pan should have the effect of Panic, i.e. making enemies run awa from you.


Yeah thanks you two. I just forgot, is all.




> So, putting a few story ideas together. They are going with Cronos = time. Reasonable, even the Greeks did that, even though Kronos and Chronos were originally different Gods.
> 
> Anyway. We have Time. And we have Persephone and Hades back together, without Demeter really knowing about it. Maybe this game will partially be about how the seasons are going weird because of this?


The only thing I know for sure is that, when you beat Cronos, the thing that gets you back to the surface is going to be a time warp backwards... just with everyone remembering what happened due to divine power or what have you. That seems likely!

----------


## Artanis

OOH! IDEA!

Hades is locked up, so *somebody* has to run the underworld. What if it's Zagreus? And if Zagreus has to actually do a job, then he won't be able to go all protagonist-mode like in Hades 1 because the universe would collapse or something, but he'll know better than anybody what Melinoe is going through. So maybe Zag will be the new game's equivalent of Nyx, giving moral support and access to the level-up system.

Edit: Oooh, or maybe the new game's Skelly. "Here's the weapons. I have a five-minute break where we can spar before I have to get back to the desk, sis."




> So, putting a few story ideas together. They are going with Cronos = time. Reasonable, even the Greeks did that, even though Kronos and Chronos were originally different Gods.
> 
> Anyway. We have Time. And we have Persephone and Hades back together, without Demeter really knowing about it. Maybe this game will partially be about how the seasons are going weird because of this?


My inner myth nerd is SO GIDDY RIGHT NOW thinking about how they're going to handle the Chronos/Kronus difference (or non-difference).

----------


## The Hellbug

> Anyway. We have Time. And we have Persephone and Hades back together, without Demeter really knowing about it. Maybe this game will partially be about how the seasons are going weird because of this?


*Spoiler: It's not exactly new and this is discussion about the sequel, but...*
Show

After the epilogue, Demeter does find out that Zagreus is her grandson and Hades and Persephone are together in the underworld.

----------


## Zevox

> There's Hera as well.  She got an aspect for the bow, but she wasn't giving any boons.  She and Hestia (who's in the same situation) are on my short list of who will be doing so in the sequel.


Ah, I did forget about Hera, for sure. Hestia I'm not so sure is as recognizable as the rest here, but sure, she could be a candidate as well. I could see her passing out fire boons.




> He'll be like Grandma where you need to beat a run first before he can help, guaranteed.


Eh, maybe, but that's not what I was thinking. I figure they would want him to be able to communicate with Mel before she can release him, and doing that through boons makes sense.




> Well, thinking of Olympians we haven't had yet, the big ones are Hera, Apollo and Hephaistos. Possibly Hestia. Hera should definitely show up, she was really missing in the last game, given it was all about the Olympians' family ties and she's goddess of marriage and family.
> 
> Edit: and also Cronos' daughter, but then, so are most Olympians.
> 
> Maybe Gaia? That's another candidate for a Nyx role. Or as a replacement for Chaos.


I also mistakenly remembered the Daedalus Hammers as being Hephaestus', so I'd thought he was in the first one that way at least. Given he's not, yeah, he's probably on the short list.

As for Gaia, eh, maybe. I think if they're dragging any other Titans into things though that Rhea would be the prime candidate, being Chronos' wife, and therefore mother to most of the Olympians.




> Boons from Hades would be interesting. Though he didn't grant boons himself, *Spoiler: Hades 1 Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Hades was available as a companion / replacement ult (Call) for Zagreus when certain conditions were met.


I forgot about that. Probably because you acquire it so late that I basically never used it.




> I for one do hope we get some returning cast. On top of them just plain being interesting characters in their own right, I find it difficult to imagine how they'd represent some of the elements and status effects from the first game without them.


I would think they just wouldn't, personally. I'd rather see them go in on a completely new set of boons and effects to play with, instead of reusing the existing ones.




> I want to fight Hercules dammit!


Oh yeah, that should definitely happen.




> Off the top of my head...
> 
> Drunk for Pan, Reflect for Hestia, Marked for Hera, Doom for that one Doom Incarnate guy they showed off. I'm sure others could could up with others as well.


Given Moros is physically present and his title isn't "God of Doom," I'd assume he's not granting boons myself. More likely he's in a Thanatos/Megara kind of role, I think. Same with Nemesis.




> OOH! IDEA!
> 
> Hades is locked up, so *somebody* has to run the underworld. What if it's Zagreus? And if Zagreus has to actually do a job, then he won't be able to go all protagonist-mode like in Hades 1 because the universe would collapse or something, but he'll know better than anybody what Melinoe is going through. So maybe Zag will be the new game's equivalent of Nyx, giving moral support and access to the level-up system.
> 
> Edit: Oooh, or maybe the new game's Skelly. "Here's the weapons. I have a five-minute break where we can spar before I have to get back to the desk, sis."


Seems likely. Could even be interesting if Zagreus were able to grant Mel boons, now that you mention it.




> My inner myth nerd is SO GIDDY RIGHT NOW thinking about how they're going to handle the Chronos/Kronus difference (or non-difference).


Given the trailer already explicitly referred to him as both a Titan and "time itself," seems like they're treating it as a non-difference. He's one character that takes both roles.




> *Spoiler: It's not exactly new and this is discussion about the sequel, but...*
> Show
> 
> After the epilogue, Demeter does find out that Zagreus is her grandson and Hades and Persephone are together in the underworld.


Beat me to it. Though this does also give me a thought...
*Spoiler: Same spoiler as above.*
Show

If we're going to have a recurring boon-granting god, Demeter feels like the best choice, because hopefully there's a big enough time gap that we can see her out of her "endless winter" mode. Get to see some major impact on her character from the events of the first game, and get completely different powers from her to boot.

----------


## Sermil

> Beat me to it. Though this does also give me a thought...
> *Spoiler: Same spoiler as above.*
> Show
> 
> If we're going to have a recurring boon-granting god, Demeter feels like the best choice, because hopefully there's a big enough time gap that we can see her out of her "endless winter" mode. Get to see some major impact on her character from the events of the first game, and get completely different powers from her to boot.


Oh, that would be cool! 
*Spoiler*
Show

Maybe now with her daughter returned, she's going back to her Harvest aspect. That would be a cool callback to the end of the first game and let Supergiant reuse at least one god without reusing their boons. I could see her being in a support role, giving you healing & life-extending powers. There are only so many recognizable Greek gods, so reusing one might be necessary

----------


## Psyren

> I forgot about that. Probably because you acquire it so late that I basically never used it.


I loved using it because Zagreus yells "FATHER!" and it just sounded cool.




> I would think they just wouldn't, personally. I'd rather see them go in on a completely new set of boons and effects to play with, instead of reusing the existing ones.


Well, there's a third option - all new characters for boons, but recurring characters for purely narrative purposes. I guess we'll see.




> Given Moros is physically present and his title isn't "God of Doom," I'd assume he's not granting boons myself. More likely he's in a Thanatos/Megara kind of role, I think. Same with Nemesis.


IIRC, none of the Chthonic cast are "god of X." Most were "X incarnate."




> *Spoiler: Same spoiler as above.*
> Show
> 
> If we're going to have a recurring boon-granting god, Demeter feels like the best choice, because hopefully there's a big enough time gap that we can see her out of her "endless winter" mode. Get to see some major impact on her character from the events of the first game, and get completely different powers from her to boot.


Yeah I wouldn't mind that. Another option:

*Spoiler*
Show

Persephone didn't get to grant any boons or companions last time.

----------


## Zevox

> Well, there's a third option - all new characters for boons, but recurring characters for purely narrative purposes. I guess we'll see.


Sure. But I raised the question specifically of the boon-granting deities, so that's kind of been the subject of that conversation.




> IIRC, none of the Chthonic cast are "god of X." Most were "X incarnate."


Hades and Persephone had the "God/dess" titles. Others didn't, but I wouldn't expect those others to be in the boon-granting position. Which was why I drew attention to that.




> Yeah I wouldn't mind that. Another option:
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Persephone didn't get to grant any boons or companions last time.


Also true, and could be quite interesting.

So, our speculative list of (basically) all-new boon deity options at this point would be:
*Spoiler*
Show

Apollo
Hades
Persephone
Hera
Hestia
Hephaestus
Pan
Demeter (No longer in winter mode.)
Zagreus

Decent size list already, and doesn't even dig into anybody that obscure (which they could absolutely do if they felt like it).

----------


## Psyren

> Sure. But I raised the question specifically of the boon-granting deities, so that's kind of been the subject of that conversation.


I've been talking about both aspects from the get-go.




> Hades and Persephone had the "God/dess" titles. Others didn't, but I wouldn't expect those others to be in the boon-granting position. Which was why I drew attention to that.


Exactly - those two are Olympians, so they get Olympian titles. (They just happen to _live_ underground.)

There's no hard rule that _only_ Olympians can grant Boons, it just worked out that way in the first one. It might work out that way again, but we just don't know yet.

----------

